
Remembering Joe, a Quarter of a Century of Inspiration and Friendship - lelf
https://www.erlang-solutions.com/blog/remembering-joe-a-quarter-of-a-century-of-inspiration-and-friendship.html
======
lillesvin
Watching Joe's talks on various topics (usually related to Erlang but also
usually applicable to other programming languages) has definitely shown me
some new perspectives and made me a much better problem solver.

On top of that he just seemed like a genuinely pleasant person. I hope he
enjoyed his life as much as he seemed to. Rest in peace.

~~~
ahmedalsudani
Joe somehow combined genius with a intellectual curiosity and a fantastic
ability to explain and hold people's attention. On top of that, he was an
incredibly pleasant person--down to Earth, funny, perceptive, genuinely kind.
The whole package.

It's a heavy loss. I wish I had written him while I could have to tell him
what a great presence he was...

Goodbye, Joe.

------
lukego
People say that it was the combination of people with different skills that
made CS Lab special. For example, Joe used to say that the critical part of
system design is to identify the "error kernel" that has to be correct and
then make sure that some specific person (Magnus Fröberg? Per Hedeland?) is
the one who writes all of that code. Some people just have a different knack
and can do things that other people can't.

Great that Francesco has the special skill to capture the spirit of those
times so well as a blogging ambassador to the rest of us now so many years in
the future. I bet nobody was conscious that they needed this particular skill
at the time.

~~~
francescoc
Appreciate your kind words Luke.

------
jhk4
Joe changed the way I think about software, and made me a better programmer
through his talks and blog posts. He will be missed.

------
ahmedalsudani
That is a great tribute to Joe. Thank you.

